# Product research....



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Would anyone buy one of these if available commercially?


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

I'd buy more than one


----------



## racerj3 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would. Thats pretty trick!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Not interested. It's not pocket friendly. I use USB storage devices all the time and pocket friendly is important. That's almost 6" long with points and raised areas on it.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Neat but impractical. REALLY NEAT!!! Maybe something more smooth and round..... Maybe like......




Hmmmmmmm........

With the gear up.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh YES!!!


----------



## CA1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ummmmm...YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure...I'd go for one!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Assuming it's a usb flash memory drive, I wouldn't use it if you were giving them away... but that's just me.

Now a seaview toothbrush is a horse of a different color!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

How about a Seaview nose hair trimmer.:thumbsup:


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I've gotta say, much as I love the Seaview, I'd pass this one up.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> Not interested. It's not pocket friendly. I use USB storage devices all the time and pocket friendly is important. That's almost 6" long with points and raised areas on it.


Yeah, but just think of all the attention you'd get from the female staff members at the office. "Say K.J., is that a Seaview in your pants or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

YES!

How many gigs?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeah, but just think of all the attention you'd get from the female staff members at the office. "Say K.J., is that a Seaview in your pants or are you just happy to see me?"


Nah. Everyone knows the old tube sock trick works better.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I have to say I would grab one, I have so much odd stuff on my PC desk it would fit right in.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What? A tube sock?

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Definitely too impractical to buy for serious use. I tend to keep my drive in my pocket at all times.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd probably give it a miss. I like kits and I'm afraid this doesn't come under that heading. Definitely marketable to the sci-fi crowd though.

Chris.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Actually, yea, I think I'd get one. We have a computer in the model room (where I do a lot of Photoshop for my model pics) & then take them downstairs to the other computer (which is net enabled) to post them. I have a USB on my keychain, but it's getting so clogged with pics it's a pain when I want to take it to CVS to print some pictures of something else.

So yes, I would buy one to be my "model pics" USB drive & save my other keychain one for family pics. I would love it if it was (at a minimum) 1 gig. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd buy a giant ruler!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I would buy one. I like the novelty aspect of it.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

I think I'd have to have one... It's just kind of cool looking. It would look good on top of the computer!

--Henry


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Sure, but then I'll have to build an underground sub pen entrance around my USB port...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, for what it's worth, I wouldn't buy one. Too big...


----------

